# Hurricane Ike Project



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I worked a little through the weekend on this project. It was a task for sure. Nothing elaborate such as Galvbays masterpiece, but not bad for my skills and equipment that I have. For some reason, I couldn't ever get the complete wobble out of it while turning even with a steady rest. For some unknown reason, it never seemed to turn totally true and I kept cutting until I thought is should be vibration free, but never quite got there. I am about to my limit on my little 12" Jet lathe. While turning, I kept thinking how it would be so much better getting one of them galvbay big-boy lathes. Until then, I will keep grinding with this thing. I even broke my narrow kerf parting tools. Kinda got away from me once. I was stuck with my larger version when I went to separate it from the faceplate chuck wood and it kinda got away and slung away but it didn't harm it. Lucky this time. I'm so used to the narrow parting tool, I got in a hurry and almost lost the thing. Anyway, here it is. I believe it is Ash (or at least it kinda looks like it to me). 
I found it in somones roadside brush pile and stopped and picked it up. It is very wet wood and is now soaking in PEG 500 for stabilization. I imagine I will be working on finishing process in about a month or two. I am scheduled to go to Thialand in early December for a week and hope it to be finishing around that time. I am only staying a week or two and go back to Thialand in mid January for a month to two months. The Thia people are building a chemical plant there and they purchased the license and technology from Huntsman and I am supposed to go and inspect the process and help commission and start the plant with them. Guess I am getting off track here, so anyway, here is my latest. 
I am supposed to get some Maple from Ike soon as I worked so much this was only piece I was able to round up after storm. I'm thinking about making a lid with a tall finial for the top from a dark colored wood like Walnut or if I can round up some Mesquite for the top.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks very nice, I like it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY nice, Dale...How tall is that vessel ??? Hard to believe you turned that on a Jet Mini.....

Post up pix when you put the finish on it...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

G'day from down under guys. I'm with tuga on this... how'd you do that on a jet mini? Looks very nice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am impressed that thing is nice


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't measure it but will later. I will guess at this time that it is about 12" long and about 8" around. I wanted it to be closer to 10" around but I cut more than I wanted to get the wobble out of it which never quite went completely away. Still not sure why. This was the first time that has happened to me.

Bobby, I kept thinking about you while making this. You wanted to see one of these being made, but under circumstances, I knew this probably wasn't a good time for that to happen with all your other problems you need to deal with. With the amount of work I need to do to get my home back to pre storm, I just had to take a few days and make something before I get started with construction.

I finally got my adjuster to come out and figure my losses on my damages. Got check the other day but didn't get an itemized list of what they covered and how much for each item. I called them and not cashing the check till I get a list and can agree on damages. Amount looks good, but not sure going prices of getting the work done nowadays. I need half a roof, tear out three rooms of walls and ceilings and rebuild. Sure I will also find more as time goes. Noticed that couple windows now don't open or close well, so something must have shifted. Hope you get yours settled soon so you can get started putting your life back to normal once again. It will be lots of work but you will get there. Let us know if you need something.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

thats beautiful work. nice


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....looks really nice! I'm thinking that may be Arizona Ash. It's a pretty wood, turns well and can get some nice 'flame' grain to it. As far as that wobble...could it be because it was so green and may have had more moisture on on side than the other? Let us know how the PEG process turns out. I've never messed with that stuff before. Bobby gave me some chinaberry (not tallow) that was real green that I turned a bowl out of. It soaked in dish-soap for a couple of days to keep it from cracking....turned out real nice. Keep us posted...gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

gb, that could have been the reason. Can't think of anything else for a reason. It may be Arizona Ash. It looked like an Ash but woudn't know the difference of a type of Ash. I have had lots of sucess with PEG. The PEG that you would buy in a woodworkers store is PEG 1000 and what I have is PEG 500. It isn't a frozen block but a liquid and I mix 50/50 with water. I have a supply of PEG that I can get from time to time which is what I use. About the same with the soap. I will soak for 5 - 7 days and then start the drying process. have had great sucess with it in past unless I get a little impatient and try the microwave trick. Last time I did it, I got a little warpage due to getting in too big of a hurry. This time, I will take my time.

btw, I can't wait to see the end results of your big project you are finishing up on.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> or if I can round up some Mesquite for the top.


Is that a hint???







You really did a great job on that. I'm sure I'll be headed your way in the next few weeks and I'll bring some Mesquite along. How wide is the mouth and how tall do you want to make it? I'll see what I can find that would look good. I'll also bring you some for blanks.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Slip, that's an excelent example of what a Mini can do in the right hands. I've never spun anything larger than 3" on mine. I think 99% of the Ash trees localy are Arizona Ash. It's a really good wood considering how fast the tree grows. Nice shapeon that, how did you hollow it out? Be sure to post up pics of your progress. 
Oh Yea, I hope you get back to Pre-Storm status soon, but gald to see you taking time to enjoy a few other things along the way.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Believe me, this was pushing my midi. It however is a 12" compared to most 10" minis. Not much difference other than it is an inch higher off the base and a 3/4hp motor vs other at 1/2". I hollowed it using a Jamieson hollowing tool. A smaller version than what galvbay is using on that big boy stump he is perfecting on. My midi lathe was jumping all over the garage until it got it close to being round. It is all I could do to turn with the gouge and hold down the cabinet if is mounted to.

Actually, I am getting kinda used to having a blue roof and plywood for a ceiling in my dining area and no carpet in two bedrooms. Won't be long though before I start tearing out.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

This last project was expensive. I broke my narrow kerf parting tool and replacement just like the one I broke was $59. Of course, I had to buy a Oneway Tailstock with the large cone for centering off the tailstock for $109 (larger than my home made version and much nicer). Then I needed a scraper blade for my Jamieson for smoothing the insides easier than the smaller version of cutter. Was going to make one, but guess I got rid of my old Table Saw cutters that I once had which should have worked great. Guess I gave it away long ago. That was another $33. Blew little over $200 just because I broke my Parting tool on this piece of ash wood. Then my wife told me, "you need a bigger lathe". Hmmmmmm, 
Can't wait until my next project.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like the way your wife thinks !


----------

